# Used a bending tip I read on this forum.



## Antmc22 (Jun 30, 2011)

Where did u read about this trick? Where can I find it and read about it?


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I probably would have had a miserable time trying to run these pipes had I not read about using a folding rule to find your bend on this forum.
> 
> We were moving an existing panel just a few feet over, and 3, 3/4'' pipes ran above the drop ceiling had been run straight (and by straight, I mean diagonal across the room), to the sub panel. They were not evenly spaced, and in fact grew farther apart, the further from the panel you went.
> 
> ...


Awesome! I use it all the time, it definitely comes in handy. I recently used it where I had to match an angle on some bleachers I was running rigid on in a crazy spot. So I set the angle on my fold out rule, bent the pipe and it matched perfectly the first try!


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I remember once I posted about a pipe cutter on here and all the Romex racers had a good laugh.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

jza said:


> I remember once I posted about a pipe cutter on here and all the Romex racers had a good laugh.


:laughing: I did to. I think it leaves to sharp of an edge. But ya gotta do what ya gotta do:thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

That's about the only reason I have a folding rule stashed away. 



jza said:


> I remember once I posted about a pipe cutter on here and all the Romex racers had a good laugh.


:laughing: 

Next time I use one to cut pipe with wire in it I'll have to take pictures to bother people.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I use the pipe cutter *correctly*. Score and snap. Or bash with a hammer until it snaps, no edge to file.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I use the pipe cutter *correctly*. Score and snap. Or bash with a hammer until it snaps, no edge to file.


 
As far as I know there is no correct way to use a pipe cutter on EMT.. :whistling2:


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I use the pipe cutter correctly. Score and snap. Or bash with a hammer until it snaps, no edge to file.


Bash with a hammer? :lol: sounds right to me

Here's another tip, after you score the pipe "just right" slide it into the bender and line the score mark up with the center notch in the bender head. Give it a little pressure and it will pop off no problem. Works great with smaller sections of pipe where it's hard to get enough pressure.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Please lay off the bashing romex work. I ran two hundred miles of emt before I ever touched my first roll of romex. I enjoy that type of work, it soothes the mind to get on a romex and drilling high. I also enjoy the hell out of sweeping up the wood chips at the end of the day. However, the second I reach home, I don't even want to carry out the garbage.......:whistling2:


----------

